# She emptied the dishwasher! I'm serious!!!



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Think twice before you get a Mal. :wild:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Goodness, Sandra. And I thought having a GSD was a challenge. Yowza.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh boy....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Shade said:


> Oh boy....


LOL... same reaction. We can't imagine.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG wow Um, plastic from now on?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Generally she's not such a pain in the butt but today she's been a pest.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> LOL... same reaction. We can't imagine.


No I can't, that's nuts :wild: I'm sticking to my crazy but predictable GSD lol


----------



## Aussie Dave (Oct 17, 2012)

Dam that's crazy! My gsd just rearranges stuff in the backyard like shoes, just picks them up and moves them somewhere, doesn't chew them 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Shade said:


> No I can't, that's nuts :wild: I'm sticking to my crazy but predictable GSD lol


Yeah, me, too! And to think When I was looking for a GSD puppy I looked into Mals because I read they were smaller :crazy: A bit of research changed my mind pronto!


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Happened to us once. Jasmine loved to get near the bottom rack and I always would tell her to shoo or go away. Well once she got er collar stuck on the bottom rack, freaked and drug the bottom rack about 10 ft.
Luckily we can't afford actual dishes so we had the unbreakable plates and bowles 
After that she never wore a collar in the house except the place we live now has no dishwasher so she can't get it stuck on anything.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Not that your pup isnt delightful but... I am really glad that I dont have a Mal.



Sunflowers said:


> Yeah, me, too! And to think When I was looking for a GSD puppy I looked into Mals because I read they were smaller :crazy: A bit of research changed my mind pronto!



EXACTLY!!! I researched them too. I actually presented them to my husband as another option before agreeing with GSD's... WOW am I FOREVER glad I changed my mind!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Bummer...but they aren't all like this.  Mine doesn't do things like that.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Bummer...but they aren't all like this.  Mine doesn't do things like that.


Of course not. Indra did the same thing when she was her age, Ma just took the thing a little further and had a blast with the ratteling plates. 

For the most part, she nicely settles down, she mainly sleeps on the couch with my husband, right on top of him. :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

DTS said:


> Happened to us once. Jasmine loved to get near the bottom rack and I always would tell her to shoo or go away. Well once *she got er collar stuck on the bottom rack*, freaked and drug the bottom rack about 10 ft.
> Luckily we can't afford actual dishes so we had the unbreakable plates and bowles
> After that she never wore a collar in the house except the place we live now has no dishwasher so she can't get it stuck on anything.


Thats what I've seen happen(not to me, but other houses/dogs) Those racks are a collar catcher!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

DTS said:


> Happened to us once. Jasmine loved to get near the bottom rack and I always would tell her to shoo or go away. Well once she got er collar stuck on the bottom rack, freaked and drug the bottom rack about 10 ft.
> *Luckily we can't afford actual dishes so we had the unbreakable plates and bowles*


 
Sorry, but this really cracked me up. Hubby doesn't care for glass (or real) bowls. He still pulls out the plastic ones when given the choice.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

That girl needs a job


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Sorry, but this really cracked me up. Hubby doesn't care for glass (or real) bowls. He still pulls out the plastic ones when given the choice.


My BF is the same way, we have actual dishes and glasses but he loves to use the unbreakable stuff (Which in that case was a good thing) and we have plastic gator cups from a couple of the UF gator games and he uses those like they are going out of style. 
I'm about to toss them because he has used them so much they are worn out lol


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie did that once when he was a puppy. I had the dishwasher open, and he got angry because I wasn't paying attention to him, so he grabbed the bottom rack and ran. LOL!
Ahh the good old days!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL Sasha did something like this once. I came home and the first thing I saw was a fork in front of my front door, which I was pretty sure was not where I left it. I walked into my kitchen and she had just taken it upon herself to open the dishwasher and take out some of the dishes lol Crazy, smart, dogs.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

My Aussie would do stuff like this. Even at 11 she still couldn't be left loose in the house. One day after she had gone blind I was feeling sorry for her and figured since she was blind she couldn't do much harm, right? I came home to this in the kitchen, she had even jumped onto the counter and pulled stuff off the top of the fridge. The living room looked the same

Naughty dogs are the best


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Oh man.. I can picture that. Nala can't keep her big nose out of the dishwasher when I am loading or unloading it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> Of course not. Indra did the same thing when she was her age, Ma just took the thing a little further and had a blast with the ratteling plates.
> 
> For the most part, she nicely settles down, she mainly sleeps on the couch with my husband, right on top of him. :wub:


Sorry, I didn't mean that to come across sharp. Hope you didn't take it the wrong way! It just makes me a little sad to see all the "that's why I'd never own a mal" comments because they aren't (all) the nutjobs some people (not you; mostly just the non malinois experienced people) make them out to be.

Mine does nutty stuff, but no nuttier than my GSD's have ever done (like my old czech pup that used the grill cover to tug the huge grill off the patio and partially across the big backyard only to have it finally fall over on it's back, shortly after purchase).


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean that to come across sharp. Hope you didn't take it the wrong way! It just makes me a little sad to see all the "that's why I'd never own a mal" comments because they aren't (all) the nutjobs some people (not you; mostly just the non malinois experienced people) make them out to be.
> 
> Mine does nutty stuff, but no nuttier than my GSD's have ever done (like my old czech pup that used the grill cover to tug the huge grill off the patio and partially across the big backyard only to have it finally fall over on it's back, shortly after purchase).


Yeah, they are definitely more energetic and intense but I wouldn't call them more nutty than a GSD. 

She's got a strong personality. There is a difference but I wouldn't call it nutty. I love her intensity and how quick and agile she is. 
That being said, our Shepherds have gotten into the dishwasher as well. It's not just her. I was joking when I was like "Think twice before you get a Mal."

I think I'm really lucky. The Website of the breeder, from a GSD breeder standpoint, is a red flag. Not much information. No kennel names, pedigrees etc. I could order her pedigree via the Continental Kennel Club, and maybe I will because I'm super curious but I'm lucky because she is a great dog.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

My Malinois is the mischievous dog in my house. She takes items out of the sink if they have one molecule of food on them. She has stolen everything from my countertop that you can imagine. She's the only one. I thought it was maybe a girl thing.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Why am I laughing my *ss off?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:rofl: I hate to laugh, I wouldn't want to clean up that mess, but it is funny!!!


----------

